# Car photoshopping contest



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

G'day all

ok fellas and ladies i would like to host a car photoshopping contest. Myself and Wurger will be the judges, i will post a picture of a stock car and you will have three weeks to do whatever you want to it, the rules are as follows;
A) Pictures must be submitted before or on the due date
B) The picture has to sized as 600 x 400
C)HAVE FUN!!!!
D)Anyone can enter just save the pic and away you go
this isn't going to be a real serious thing it will just be something that shows off your photoshopping skills. below is a website that will help you it has all of the things required like how to lower the car adding bodykits etc...
THE PHOTOSHOP BIBLE
if you need any further help feel free to PM myself or Wurger and remember HAVE FUN!!!!
I've posted one of my cars to show you how to set out the picture


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry guys forgot to add the car for this week and also you have 3 weeks to do up this Toyota Supra


----------



## Heinz (Aug 10, 2008)

BMW is ok but a Supra? How about some real cars for people to alter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Heinz said:


> BMW is ok but a Supra? How about some real cars for people to alter.


MOPAR you mean?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

ok guys here ya go just for the lot of you this will be the last time i change i'm still getting the hang of finding decent car pictures. only chose the supra cause its easy to modify anyway here ya's go


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, spend half an hour on it


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

Lookin' good, Mon Ami.... Nice car and nice subject matter...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks charles, but not flawless. Some minor mistakes. But I didn't know I could do this with Paintshop pro, but it seems I can. Learned something new


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

I like it Marcel....would have been a nice wedding present....!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 12, 2008)

Lucky I'm refering to cars with 8cylinders or more


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah, so was he alex!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

here is mine i cant enter mine so it doesn't count at the end, i'm just doin it to show you all up. I think it's a little over done but


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2008)

Not good but did it for training only.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

I think I prefer these kind of objects


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2008)

Mon Ami !! I like the decoration on the tail ! Well Done !!

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought you might Charles


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2008)

Great Marcel. I like my siggy on the bird.   I have just been talking with Scooter about this competition for the matter.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

What competition?  But thanks for learning me another bunch of tricks, tremendous fun.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2008)

Instead of the car contest we should start the aircraft one.


----------

